# 94 maxima transmission



## stuckintulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

#2 
stuckintulsa 
NissanForums Newbie


Joined: Jun 2005
Location: oklahoma
Car: 94 nissan maxima
Posts: 2
Time: 35 Mins 6 Secs
Rep: 100 I fixed the power steering, got the part cheap off e-bay. Can someone give me some info about the tranny. It's a 94 GXE, automatic with the electronic overdrive, I think it's electric. It's lost the overdrive, does not engage. I'm wondering if there's a kit for this that I can do install myself or if it's gotta be done in a shop. Is this a common thing?


----------

